# Lombax furs



## Tolbia (Dec 24, 2009)

Why arnt there many lombax fursonas? Would you class a lombax as a furry?? Or would you class the species as alien?? Go forth and discuss this pressing matter since I am confused on this and what not


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 24, 2009)

wait
is that the little thing in your stomach that eats your food


----------



## Tolbia (Dec 24, 2009)

No I think that's worms, you should go check that out


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

If it has fur, paws, and a tail its a furry.



Not counting nekos.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2009)

Are you kidding?  I see a bunch of 'em.

For those not in the know.  Lombax is the race of the main character in the video game series _Ratchet & Clank._

I have to bite my tongue every time I see a furry with a Lombax fursona, for reasons only those who know me well understand.  As to what to classify the species: they're humanoid aliens covered with fur.  I think that's far closer to a typical furry race than, say, a robotic dragon.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2009)

It's an anthro, not a furry.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> It's an anthro, not a furry.


And the difference is...?  A bipedal rabbit is an anthro too, but I doubt anyone would fault someone with a bipedal rabbit fursona.


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

whats the difference betwen anthro and furry LOL>


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> whats the difference betwen anthro and furry LOL>



Its all good.


----------



## Tolbia (Dec 24, 2009)

quayza said:


> If it has fur, paws, and a tail its a furry.
> 
> 
> 
> Not counting nekos.



But if you see a cat your not going to say "Oh look it's a furry!!" just because it has fur, paws and a tail, cause it's not... It's a cat


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> whats the difference betwen anthro and furry LOL>


Yes, that's a serious question, seeing as I've seen people use the terms interchangeably.  "Anthro" is just more accepted version of the term "furry" from what I understand.  If someone says in a general group that they're an anthro artist, and they draw cute walking animal characters, no one thinks twice about it.  If they say they're a furry artist, people immediately assume they went to hump their cat...!


----------



## Tolbia (Dec 24, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Yes, that's a serious question, seeing as I've seen people use the terms interchangeably.  "Anthro" is just more accepted version of the term "furry" from what I understand.  If someone says in a general group that they're an anthro artist, and they draw cute walking animal characters, no one thinks twice about it.  If they say they're a furry artist, people immediately assume they went to hump their cat...!



But I think that "anthro" is used more to describe a charector, while "furry" Is used more derectly at the person example "DAVE is a furry, he has an anthro fursona" 

.... It sounds better in my head


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2009)

Tolbia said:


> But I think that "anthro" is used more to describe a charector, while "furry" Is used more derectly at the person example "DAVE is a furry, he has an anthro fursona"
> 
> .... It sounds better in my head


I've seen both terms used to describe characters & fans of the furry fandom.  In the context of a character, anthro is just a trait, like fur color.  My fursona's not anthro, he's feral.

I see your point about wanting to differentiate the two.  I just think you've fighting a losing battle on that one.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2009)

Telnac said:


> And the difference is...?  A bipedal rabbit is an anthro too, but I doubt anyone would fault someone with a bipedal rabbit fursona.



Furries are typically anthros, but anthros aren't necessarily furries.

Like the relationship between squares are rectangles.

imo, anyway

Unless Insomniac intended Ratchet to be a furry character, I would rather call him an anthro, not a furry.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 25, 2009)

I used to be a lombax, but it always was a pain in the ass to tell all the people who don't have Google-trigger fingers (aka the lazyass) what a lombax was.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 25, 2009)

Angela Cross is *Fucking Hot*.


----------



## krystalcomet (Jan 10, 2010)

True dat


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Angela Cross is *Fucking Hot*.



my dad likes her...its creepy


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 10, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> my dad likes her...its creepy


 
I realy like her as well. I'm a lombax fur and been one for quite some time. There are a ton of us on FA. We get questioned a lot and a lot of the times we dont get recognized as furs.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

Lombax? or Lombre?


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Lombax? or Lombre?


 Thats not even close to being a Lombax. Nice try though!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

CBtheLombax said:


> Thats not even close to being a Lombax. Nice try though!



it's what came to mind when I heard "lombax"


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 10, 2010)

here yah go.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1745975/


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 11, 2010)

CBtheLombax said:


> here yah go.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1745975/



looks good man.

my fursona is a jackal and my other fursona is a pheasant.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 11, 2010)

CBtheLombax said:


> Thank you



no prob.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no prob.


 
You've got a killer looking gallery. I've just watched B-).


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Furries are typically anthros, but anthros aren't necessarily furries.
> 
> Like the relationship between squares are rectangles.
> 
> ...


*lol*  I can guarantee no one at Insomniac said: "Hey, let's make a character that furries will go wild over!"

Anthro it is, then.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 11, 2010)

Telnac said:


> *lol* I can guarantee no one at Insomniac said: "Hey, let's make a character that furries will go wild over!"
> 
> Anthro it is, then.


 
Theres nothing wrong with it. I go wild over it....


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2010)

CBtheLombax said:


> Theres nothing wrong with it. I go wild over it....


I'm not saying there's anything wrong with it.  I'm just saying that making furries go wild wasn't exactly part of the game design doc.


----------



## Tolbia (Feb 13, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I'm not saying there's anything wrong with it. I'm just saying that making furries go wild wasn't exactly part of the game design doc.


 
okay so it is ANTHRO then?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 13, 2010)

Why did you revive this?


----------



## Tolbia (Feb 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Why did you revive this?


 
why did you respond?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 13, 2010)

Tolbia said:


> why did you respond?


 to ask nicely why you where reviving this thread.


----------



## Tolbia (Feb 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> to ask nicely why you where reviving this thread.


 
i didnt mean to i was looking at my stats and found this


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 13, 2010)

Tolbia said:


> i didnt mean to i was looking at my stats and found this


 Kay. But yeah lombax furs are cool...


----------



## Tolbia (Feb 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Kay. But yeah lombax furs are cool...


 
i know even though i am no lombax anymore... Your fursona is awesome btw


----------

